# Scratched windows



## banni (Sep 30, 2008)

On my way home from a site some trees decided to argue with my side windows causing some scratch marks along the side of the van. managed to get the marks off the paintwork but two side windows are scratched. Is there any type of polish or similar on the market that may remove/help to clear the windows? I have had a look through some of the forum by entering a search for scratched windows but no joy. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

You could try some of this.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Acrylic-Persp...87561?pt=UK_Baths_Screens&hash=item1c04bea649

OR This.....more retail

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XERAPOL-PLAST...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1c1b45eeda

I have used this on my motorcycle screen and it does work....Gaz


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi banni , I recently read on here that Auto glym super resin polish was very good for scratches so I tried it on my windows and it did seem to really help, dont polish in circles, follow along the scratch , I'm sure there will be a few other products others have used.
john


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Try

Xerapol

www.xerapol.com/english/index.htm

cheers


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I've got Fenwick's windowize which works pretty well.

Paul


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Funny this post now, Ive just come in from polihing out the branch scratches on our acrylic windows using Fenwicks micro finishing, for slight scratches and the paste for the finger nail stopping scratches, They also supply the cloths and a pad with holder for an electric drill for the stubborn scratches. They work fantastically.

Den


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

A word of caution, do try a small area first before you get carried away over a whole window.
Chris


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Good old T-Cut will do the trick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm sure you must have an old tin of Brasso lurking somewhere. 

Does the job a treat.

It works on scratched CDs as well.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

dilly said:


> Good old T-Cut will do the trick


Not good idea, the ammonia content in T-cut can damage some acrylics. Better to use a professional water based abrasive such as one of the Farecla compounds.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I too was going to say 'T-cut' as advised by the garage I bought my van from. 
With Ken's warning about ammonia in 'T-cut' I will not repeat the excercise. 
I was lucky I guess, using the mild abrasive with a cheap Aldi buffer, followed by Windowlene then AutoGlyn left my windows which had looked as if a fine glasspaper had been rubbed on them, shining and clear.
Alan


----------



## banni (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everybody, i will try the fenwicks stuff first and let you know what happens.

Regards

OK
BB


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Try MER, the best.


----------

